# Shrimp and Asparagus Pasta with Walnuts and Lemon.



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2014)

I made this tonight after adapting a recipe to include shrimp. It was wonderful, and a little different. Don't leave out the walnuts as they are an unexpected level of flavor and crunch.

Shrimp and Asparagus Pasta with Walnuts and Lemon. (serves 2)


    7 ounces dried spaghetti (or pasta of your choice)
    1/2 lb. cleaned raw shrimp
    1 pound asparagus spears
    1/4 cup toasted walnuts, finely chopped 
    2 or 3 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed
    1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
    Zest of one lemon
    Salt and freshly cracked black pepper

     Bring a large pot of water to a strong boil. Season with salt, then add  pasta. Cook according to package directions for "al dente." Set aside  about 1 cup cooking water, then drain pasta.
    While water is  coming to a boil, cut off and discard the tough ends of the asparagus.  Cut the remainder into  1/3-inch rounds, leaving the tips intact. Heat olive oil and garlic in a  large pan over medium heat for five minutes, then discard smashed garlic. Add shrimp, asparagus,  salt, pepper, and 1/3 cup of the reserved pasta water. Cover pan and  cook asparagus and shrimp until shrimp are just pink and asparagus is  crisp tender to the bite. 
    Once  pasta is finished, purée 1/3 of the cooked asparagus (reserve tips) and  1/4 cup of the reserved cooking water in a food processor, blender, or  immersion blender until smooth. 
    Add puréed asparagus back to  pan, along with rest of the asparagus and cooked shrimps. Mix in cooked  pasta, lemon zest, and more pasta water as needed to keep the sauce  loose. Heat on low for a minute or two to allow pasta to absorb some of  the sauce. Serve immediately, topped with chopped toasted walnuts.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 5, 2014)

Now that sounds good...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes it does!  Thanks Kayelle!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have 4-5 lb of wild asparagus, lobster tails in the freezer, lemons, and walnuts. Hmmmm...if the DH is coming here tonight, maybe that is what I'll make and tell him the lobster tails are shrimp...doubt he'd be able to tell the difference if I shelled and diced the meat...doesn't eat lobster, grew up in Nova Scotia (for those who don't know, those who grew up in the Maritimes, for some reason, don't eat a lot of shell fish, lobster, clams, oysters-too much of a good thing?). Oh wait--I'd have to make fresh pasta...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 7, 2014)

That sounds so good, Kayelle.  Thank you for sharing.  When I read through the ingredients, my first thought was "I could make that today if I subbed the shrimp for scallops, and the walnuts for pecans...."   I have too many leftovers to use up for the next couple of days, but I am for sure going to make this.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 8, 2014)

Add me to the list of people whoare going to make this.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I made this tonight after adapting a recipe to include shrimp. It was wonderful, and a little different. Don't leave out the walnuts as they are an unexpected level of flavor and crunch.
> 
> Shrimp and Asparagus Pasta with Walnuts and Lemon. (serves 2)
> 
> ...


Saved to my recipe folder and I think I know what tomorrows dinner will be.


----------

